# tale of 3 jeffs at the "fork"



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

hit saltfork sunday with Jeff(I-WALL-I) and Jeff(shroomhunter). launched at cabin bay, water level WAY down but had no problems at all. fished the creek channel all day serching for eyes... jigged vibes all day and dead sticked jig/minnow. Lots of small crappie, white bass, a few large mouth, a nice channel, a few gills, 1 keeper eye and a 39" musky(Jeff caught it) GREAT day with almost non-stop action! rained HARD at times but for die hard fishermen like us it never swayed us from our quest to find the elusive saltfork eyes! water temp 41+, depth 18' to 25', 1/4oz orange tiger vibe did most of the damage...a great multi-spieces day...good times with good people...does it get any better???


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

What a blast it was, there seemed to be plenty of action the entire day, thanks for the invite Jeff and for letting me crowd into the boat I know it can get tough with 3 guys in the boat. That Muskie felt like a freight train when he hit and took off, glad to see the fish swam off quickly and with lots of energy when released.
Thanks again for a great day on the water with great company!!


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Not bad for December!! Good fishing with 2 great guys!! Hoped to bring home a bunch of eyes, but the number of fish caught was amazing!! Jeff(WAVE), your net skills are pretty decent!! Had a good time fishing, then got to watch the Browns win, it was a fantastic day! There were 3-4 other boats out, saw a few catching fish. If you haven't been over by there, you'll be amazed at how low it is!! That muskie fight was worth the drive itself, wish YAKON would hook up with one!!


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Sounds like you guys had a great day!! I wondered how it was going when I was looking out the office window at work and the rain pouring down!! Good job on all the catches, even the Ski!!! :~) I am done Tuesday eve for the week and hope to get out Wed. morning. If the lakes not dry by then!!! LOL Hard to believe how low it is. Only time I have seen it lower was when they had it down for the Dam repair!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

any time guys! 3 is fine with me! i know its not the biggest boat but she catches fish now and then and yes tiny, havent seen it this low since the dam,DAM issues!! all in all i still love saltfork, just wish i could do better on the eyes there....with enough patience and persistance i will succeed!!:B


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

I cant wait to hook and land a big ski in the yak...when we gonna try to get out again? 

sometimes they bite
...sometimes they swallow!


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Hey Travis, maybe this Sunday!! BTW- those Ski's STINK!!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I_WALL_I said:


> Hey Travis, maybe this Sunday!! BTW- those Ski's STINK!!


But it sure smells better than a big ol:S in the boat

What gets me is I show this pic to people and they just can't believe I'm still out fishing in this terrible cold weather.....wow what a bunch of sissies, sorry that's politically incorrect...no I'm not sorry at all, glad they put their boats away and hung up the poles!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

shroomhunter said:


> But it sure smells better than a big ol:S in the boat
> 
> What gets me is I show this pic to people and they just can't believe I'm still out fishing in this terrible cold weather.....wow what a bunch of sissies, sorry that's politically incorrect...no I'm not sorry at all, glad they put their boats away and hung up the poles!!


 I get those comments ALOT! even family.... And agree..... sissies! lol


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

Thats what separates then "MEN " from the boys ...lol haha ...

sometimes they bite
...sometimes they swallow!


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Went by cabin bay today, 2 boats out (Jeff and Jeff, one was the same one we saw Sunday) Shroom, I'm just jealous that I didn't stink like that! YAK, we're fishing Sunday, PM if you want us to head WEST, otherwise its the goatpath!!


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

BTW, this is great fishing weather!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

shroomhunter said:


> But it sure smells better than a big ol:S in the boat
> 
> What gets me is I show this pic to people and they just can't believe I'm still out fishing in this terrible cold weather.....wow what a bunch of sissies, sorry that's politically incorrect...no I'm not sorry at all, glad they put their boats away and hung up the poles!!


haha yep! guys that work for me think im nuts! i say THEY are nuts for hanging up the gear! i catch way more this time of year and thru the ice than i ever do in the summer!!! i will put the boats away when the ice has made it impossible to launch(last year we broke thru almost an inch to get to the main lake after launching at the goat path)


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

I_WALL_I said:


> BTW, this is great fishing weather!!


oh yeah, last sunday was PERFECT!! blowing,driving rain, with some heavy downpours=PERFECT fishing weather lol!:B


----------



## LoweBoat (Apr 14, 2004)

How many Jeffs does it take to ......... Oh sorry, that is for another thread. 
Sounds like you guys had a great day fishing. A good day fishing beats working any day.


----------

